# Dried cranberries and almond milk ???



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a 1 year old maltese. She is so picky. When I first got her she was on Origen. I was worried about the protein level cause there is so much conflicting info. on that topic. I decided to swithch her to Acana and also to a raw dehydrated food called Cani Source.(website: mydogeatswell.com) If I don't add something extra to these foods, she won't eat. She just loves when I add "ocean spray cranberrys ino her kibble. I do not add too many just a few. Also she loves almond milk. Has anyone tried these. She's never had a reaction to any of these extras. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a few questions about the almond milk. 

How much almond milk are you giving at one time? Is the almond milk unsweetened? If it is unsweetened, maybe a tablespoon a day shouldn't hurt, but if it is sweetened, I'd skip it entirely. Either way, it would be better to give plain, unsweetened yogurt instead. 

Dried Cranberries contain a lot of added sugar. If you can find the ones that are sweetened with apple juice, they are a little bit better. Have you tried giving tiny portions of frozen blueberries, or frozen green beans? Or fresh apple pieces? Most dogs love them. 

If you give your dog sugar, it will probably have dental and digestion problems at some point in the future.


----------

